# First time smoker anything i should know?



## NickD (May 16, 2006)

Hi yal 

Im Nick and im 15 and im ready to smoke some pot, a good freind of mine hooked me up with a dealer who will sell it to me for $15AU a gram which is something like 10US. So is there anything in general i should know before i do it. 

thnx


----------



## Hick (May 16, 2006)

NickD didn't read the "User Guidlines" when he registered, did he?
Sorry Nick, "You _must_ be 18 to participate in this forum.


----------

